
How Google's QUIC Protocol Impacts Network Security and Reporting - eddieoz
https://www.fastvue.co/fastvue/blog/googles-quic-protocols-security-and-reporting-implications/
======
eddieoz
> "From a reporting perspective, this means you cannot log and report on the
> full URLs of QUIC traffic, such as Google Search or YouTube, meaning search
> term alerts, or viewing a list of YouTube videos watched is not possible
> when QUIC is enabled. Since the different firewalls do not recognize QUIC
> traffic as web traffic, they typically only log the traffic in their
> firewall log as generic UDP traffic. This means that the rich logging data
> we expect from HTTP traffic is not generated, logged or sent out via
> syslog."

Until being officially supported, many website exploits will bypass the
firewalls, which will not be able even to detect them.

